# My chance? help!



## zahra1993 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey I'm a foreign student from the USA, I got 873/1100 on my fsc marks and in my Sat II I got 720 in Chemistry and Biology but a 620 in Physics -.- I applied on self-finance to Fatimah Jinnah, King Edward and Allama Iqbal and CMH just in case...I have already gotten into CMH but they want us to pay the fee by November 8th and I get the results for the others by November 15th...what are the chances for me to getting into one of the government colleges? I really wanted to get into King Edward medical college... #sad


----------



## asohail (Aug 4, 2011)

You have really good chances with an FSC score of 873 it shouldn't be an issue but again nothing is confirmed for this year since I heard HEC received over 350 applications this year for self finance. I am worried myself as to what is to happen but you do have a solid score. I also received acceptance from FMH and UOL-UCMD on the foreign seat and not sure whether I should submit my tuition or wait for the HEC list. Are you sure they are releasing it on the 15th? this is horrible since I have to submit the dues by November 4th... The sad thing is I don't think HEC cares whether they come out with the merit list late but I will be giving them a call. You do have a good chance of getting into KE with that score though even with those SATII scores. Anyway keep me updated if you get in touch with them and I will do the same.


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

I have already replied to other thread. I think you should have applied for PTAP seats as well and you could have got in IMC Lahore which is the best one after KE in Lahore. On PTAP you only pay RS14000 per year ($150) but on Self finance you have to pay additional $10000 for Lahore colleges.

On Self finance you should have get in KE but not 100% sure. You will definetly get in Illamaiqbal Medical College Lahoe which is a lot better than CMH so hold fire and wait for HEC list. Iy should be out in the next week or so. You can ring them or email them to find out in advance as well.


----------



## zahra1993 (Aug 7, 2011)

I didn't get into any medical college, other then quid e azam!!! im sooo sad... the merit this time for lahore was 935 and up in fsc marks... this sucks


----------



## zahra1993 (Aug 7, 2011)

haha same problem with me, CMH right? I got my due dates extended to the 10th.


----------



## M AzeeM K (Aug 10, 2010)

Perhaps you should try to get in Dow International Medical College. It is actually an extension of Dow Medical College which is a very reputed public sector and old Medical College in Karachi. They may still have some seats empty. So, go here: Dow International Medical College, download their application form and send it to them. If there are empty seats, then you should be able to get in there easily.


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

what is ptap,i have dual nationality but i studied in pakistan ,did my o and a levels in lahore,plz some one guide me how should i apply,i got 748/900 in equivalence for O levels.i need to know about PTAP.thanks to all in advance.kindly reply soon.I will apply next year inshaAllah.


----------



## hope32 (Oct 24, 2010)

hey zahra1993 ive got into quaid e azam as well. so are you going to go for cmh or quaid e azam.


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

amerhch said:


> what is ptap,i have dual nationality but i studied in pakistan ,did my o and a levels in lahore,plz some one guide me how should i apply,i got 748/900 in equivalence for O levels.i need to know about PTAP.thanks to all in advance.kindly reply soon.I will apply next year inshaAllah.


You need to have passed your GCSE and A-Level from outside Pakistan to qualify for PTAP. I am affraid you will have to apply as home students and take the UHS entry test.


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

zahra1993 said:


> Hey I'm a foreign student from the USA, I got 873/1100 on my fsc marks and in my Sat II I got 720 in Chemistry and Biology but a 620 in Physics -.- I applied on self-finance to Fatimah Jinnah, King Edward and Allama Iqbal and CMH just in case...I have already gotten into CMH but they want us to pay the fee by November 8th and I get the results for the others by November 15th...what are the chances for me to getting into one of the government colleges? I really wanted to get into King Edward medical college... #sad


You could have got in Fatimah Jinnah Medical college under PTAP scheme and saved about $50000 in fee. Even students with 857 have been selected in that scheme. I guess you never knew about this.

Have a look at the merit list at

Ministry of Economic Affairs and Statistics


----------



## hope32 (Oct 24, 2010)

what? ptap and self finance are different things. i had applied through self finance and got into quaid e azam.(fsc marks 935). so could you tell what ptap is, and what the fees is.
thnx


----------



## hope32 (Oct 24, 2010)

its too late to apply for ptap now, right


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

There is no additional $10000 fee for PTAP places. You just pay normal fee of around RS14000. It was closed in August well before self finance but the rules are same. The information is there on the EAD website.

Economic Affairs Division - Government of Pakistan


----------



## hope32 (Oct 24, 2010)

wish i had known about it earlier..oh well. and do you know if i can apply for ptap next year, even if i accept the self finance seat this year. i mean can i switch or will i have to repeat a year because i read something on their website that those who are already studying in either public or private sector on self finance cant apply on these seats.


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

If you accept self finaance seat this year then you wouldn't be apply again for PTAP next year. You can wait another year if yiou wait save fee but please contact them to make sure if they have seats in Quaid-e-Azam or not. I am pretty sure that you would get in Lahore colleges easy with the marks of 935.


----------



## hope32 (Oct 24, 2010)

do you think its worth taking a year off. and also ive heard that if i dont apply into a medical college this year then some marks will be deducted from my fsc marks. is this true? 
thnx


----------



## zahra1993 (Aug 7, 2011)

hope32 said:


> hey zahra1993 ive got into quaid e azam as well. so are you going to go for cmh or quaid e azam.


I'm going to CMH even though my grandmother on my mother's side lives in Bahawulpur...my dad thinks it will better then quid e azam..but I would rather live in Bahawulpur then Lahore and they did get better marks then all the other medical colleges in the part 1 mbbs exams...


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks saeedanjum.


----------

